# Samsung HT-TZ215R



## stressfreesoul (Mar 17, 2008)

I cant seem to find many good AV tech reviews of the above mentioned DVD/5.1 combo.
I found like one customer review, Is no news good news?


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

stressfreesoul said:


> I cant seem to find many good AV tech reviews of the above mentioned DVD/5.1 combo.
> I found like one customer review, Is no news good news?


Generally yes. People are 10X more likely to complain than they are to compliment.

Just make sure it has enough "Inputs" for all the things you may want to attach - gaming systems, Sat TV, etc...


----------



## stressfreesoul (Mar 17, 2008)

*I ended up buying it. It has enough inputs for me, but thats not why I bought it...*










*Having to look at these unfinished monstrosities was doing my head in,*










*These will look much better, although the quality might decline.*


----------

